# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ليكن لك مستقبـل .. إنسى مآضيك .!!؟

## الوسادة

*


لـ َ يـكّن لَك مستقّبـل ..!؟ إنسَى مآضّيـــَك

.....


لفـتت نظّريَ تلـك العبـآإره عِندمـاا 
قرأتهاا فيَ إحدي المقـآلات .. 
نـحن مؤمنـون دآئمـاا ب مقـوّلَةة [ من ليسَ لـه مآضيّ لآحآضـر لَـه ]

من الـممكن إن ( نتنـآساه ) .. 
إو يـكون لنآ دآفـع قـوى لـتجديد والتقـدم فى الحيـآة ..

تنـآقضـاات كثيـره وإقـآويل كثيـرة ..
سـ آترك لكّم العبـآإرة لـ تنآقشـوهاا ..

هِـل هيَ صحيـحه ..؟ إو لآ ..؟ ولمـآذا ..؟*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا الماضي لما يكون بمضمون مهنة أوعمل خبرة يعني أو أي صفة بتكرر مع الشخص بس بجوز هذا الماضي يتطور ليحسن حاضر الانسان

----------


## Sc®ipt

بنظري هاي العبارة خطأ و الصح انه نقول تعلم من ماضيك و خذ دروسا ليكن لك مستقبل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان لم يـُكن لك ماضي لن يـُكن لك مسنتقبل

هذا رأيي وبخالف المقولة السابقة  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## خالدالناصر

اللي ماله ماضي ليس له حاضر

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ماشالله كلكم نفس الرأي 

بس على فكرة ممكن تقسموها من النص متل ما عمل تحية

يعني في اشياء لازم يكون النا ماضي فيها و في اشياء لازم نمحيها نهائيا 


تحية 


زيــــدوووو


زمـــــردة 


خالد 

نورتوا الصفحة 


مع حبي

الوسادة [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ماشالله كلكم نفس الرأي 

بس على فكرة ممكن تقسموها من النص متل ما عمل تحية

يعني في اشياء لازم يكون النا ماضي فيها و في اشياء لازم نمحيها نهائيا 


تحية 


زيــــدوووو


زمـــــردة 


خالد 

نورتوا الصفحة 


مع حبي

الوسادة [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بنظري هاي العبارة خطأ و الصح انه نقول تعلم من ماضيك و خذ دروسا ليكن لك مستقبل



*رأيي من رأي زيد .. لا يُمكن اغفال الماضي ، يجب ان نتذكر اخطائنا كي نسلم من تكرارها في المستقبل ، ولكن لا يجب أن يكون الماضي عثرة لمُضيّنا الى الأمام ، فإن كان كذلك فيتوجب مجاوزة هذا الأمر ، ولنعلم أن ما مضى قد مضى ، ونفعنا من تذكّر ما قد مضى يكمن في التعلم من التجارب السابقة ليس اكثر ..


مشكورة هدولة موضوع نايس متلك*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]بتسدئوا معكم حئ و حئ معكم و الله 

منكم نتعلم ههههههه 

هلا هدوئة فيك و بمرورك النايس معك زورونا دايما [/align]*

----------

